# taking a maple off a roof



## murphy4trees (Apr 12, 2011)

YouTube - maple off roof.mov

with some dviscussion of falling cuts


----------



## mic687 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice job Daniel ! Nice how you showed the contributing factors in the faliure of the tree. I had a clients Maple snap off in a storm half way up that landed on her roof. It was still about 1/3 attached to the tree so I hung a block it the co-dominant lead and lifted it with a fiddle block and porta wrap set up, then pulled it with a tag line.


----------



## hanniedog (Apr 12, 2011)

What would a job like that cost if all you did was get trees on the ground and not grind the stump.


----------



## murphy4trees (Apr 13, 2011)

maybe 1000-1200, depending on how busy you are and how much the customer is willing to pay.. Guess it could be even more.. there's a lot of competition in my market..


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice job. Im not a tree cutter but I learned and enjoyed watching your video. PS oud never make it on AXMEN,not enough drama.:hmm3grin2orange:
Take it easy


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice vid Murph. I like the discussion and theory. 

I would like to add a bit of theory/experience of my own. I think the effect of "double cut" notch (I call it gap) is cancelled out a bit when using stump shot and open face notches. Stump shot and the open face itself adds a bit of flex to the hinge. The stump shot though not always necessary, is especially important here due to the nature of the lean and keeping that log firmly on the stump.

Given your situation I would have passed on the gap, open faced it like you did and used maybe 2 1/2" of stump shot.

Each to his own though.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## 48"BAR PINCHER (Apr 16, 2011)

Nailsbeats said:


> Nice vid Murph. I like the discussion and theory.
> 
> I would like to add a bit of theory/experience of my own. I think the effect of "double cut" notch (I call it gap) is cancelled out a bit when using stump shot and open face notches. Stump shot and the open face itself adds a bit of flex to the hinge. The stump shot though not always necessary, is especially important here due to the nature of the lean and keeping that log firmly on the stump.
> 
> ...



"Stump Shot" is that the vertical distance from the bottom of the hinge to the back cut?


----------



## deevo (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice work Murph once again. like watching your Videos!


----------



## Rftreeman (Apr 17, 2011)

murphy4trees said:


> maybe 1000-1200, depending on how busy you are and how much the customer is willing to pay.. Guess it could be even more.. there's a lot of competition in my market..


Good job getting that off the roof, we'd be lucky to get $750 for that here.....


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 17, 2011)

48"BAR PINCHER said:


> "Stump Shot" is that the vertical distance from the bottom of the hinge to the back cut?


 
Yes it is. Gives the hinge some "height" for added strength if you need it and creates a ledge to keep the tree from kicking back off the stump.


----------



## murphy4trees (Apr 17, 2011)

"CAN" give the hinge added strength, though IMO that is only the case in really well hinging wood, like hickory and elm. I believe it actually hurts the holding ability in trees like tulip and sassafrass, and of course, the larger the vertical distance, themore chance that there will be some twist in the grain or defect in the wood, which can casue the hinge to act poorly.

The ledge that it creates to keep the butt from kicking back off the stump is useful in the woods, where a hung tree will want to push the butt back across the stump, but is not often needed in the burbs..


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 18, 2011)

murphy4trees said:


> maybe 1000-1200, depending on how busy you are and how much the customer is willing to pay.. Guess it could be even more.. there's a lot of competition in my market..


 
I'd charge 1500 for that job with the stump, and get would almost certainly get the job. Nice vid.


----------

